# Labor Day Weekend



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

I am itching to go offshore. Overnight or just for the day. I will split all costs and cater to you as well with gourmet cuisine. I have plenty of tackle and experience as well. If you love amazing food while you are fishing, please Pm me and lets get out there. Thank you all. Good luck fishing and tight lines!


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*If you like sea bass...*

Pan seared sea bass


----------

